# Blades in the Shadows



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

_The Imperium is in it's darkest days to date. Enemies assail it from every side, and the Imperium's victories is measured in worlds, no individuals. In such a bleak environment, men, women and children cannot expect any help from their foes. There is no deliverance, there is no hope, there is no salvation. There is only the impending darkness and doom. In such darkness, there are few who appear, unannounced and well armed to free the blighted citizen of the Imperium. These are the Adeptus Astartes.

In the galactic south, the Imperium is caught between the lithe blade of the mysterious and graceful Eldar and the blunt and brutal hammer of the Orks of Octavius. These planets cannot stand alone, even with their own garrison of billions of Imperial guardsmen, they will fall before their enemies. Men clutch their families and soldiers offer prayers to a distant God-Emperor on a planet called Terra, and pray for a quick death. But, not all is lost. For the might of the Space marine chapters has sent forces to free these blighted planets. Some are almost as blunt as the forces they fight, and some utilise more subtle means. One chapter is renowned for such tactics. They are the Deliverance; they are the Blades in the Shadows; they are the Raven Guard._

So, this is an RP based around a strike force sent by Captain Shrike of the Third Company to help free the world of Belliam VII, a small but important forge world in the galactic south. They have been given the Battle Barge Talon of the Raven, all the supplies they will need, as well as veterans and scouts of their company. In short, they are the relief for this world. Leading this counter-invasion it Chaplin Ares and Librarian Loronzo, men under Shrikes command who are well accustomed to the field of battle. You will be joining them from the initial small raids and guerilla warfare up to the final counter-attack to sever the head of the enemy commander.

Rules:

•	No God-modding. Absolutely. Anyone who is persistent in this (i.e. continues to do so after a single warning from me) will have their character killed. It's boring for everyone else and makes the RP boring. So don't do it and we can have fun! This includes taking control of other players. Obvious, if you have talked it through with them, and you two have worked it out, that's fine. But don't be posting stuff like “Player A was about to be beheaded by an enemy, but I rushed in to save him...” because, once again, it gets very boring, very quickly for that person.
•	Please don't try to take control of the story. If everyone is pulling it their way, the whole thing will pull apart. The story I have planned is good, I promise. :victory:
•	As GM, I reserve the right to request/demand any changes be made of a character; in the end, no matter what you may want the GM's say is the final one.
•	Please try and keep up with updates. If you have a reason for not being able to post, let me know, and I'll make sure you are taken care of. But if you just skip out on 3 or so updates, I'll assume you have left the RP and kill your character.

Right, that's my slightly hard-ass side there. I'm a nice guy really, I promise!

Now, we can get to the fun part, the characters!

Squads:

•	5 man tactical squad: 1 sergeant, 1 special weapon. Joined to Librarian
•	5 man assault squad: 1 sergeant, 1 special weapon. Joined to Chaplain

Note: Sergeants will be allocated on a first come, first served basis.

Character Sheet:

Tactical squad

Name: (First and last, you don’t get to decide your nickname, other players do; and that does not mean you’re going to always like the nickname you get.)

Age: (Please be reasonable. You aren't veterans, but you aren't scouts either.)

Appearance: (Pretty self-explanatory. As much detail as possible. If I don't feel there is enough, I will ask for more)

Personality: (What are you like? What are your strengths and flaws?)

Background: (What have you done in your time as a marine? Tell us about your childhood. How were you inducted? What happened to you as a scout, and as a full battle brother? Anything you have done of note? Same as appearance, too little and I'll ask for more)

Equipment: Mark VI Corvus Armour/ Mark VII Aquilla Armour (Sergeants may select Mark VIII Errant armour), Frag grenades, Ammo

Note: Your supply of grenades and ammo are under my control. If I say you are low, then you are. Likewise, if I say you have rounds to spare, you do.

Weapons: Bolter, Close combat weapon.

Sergeant may exchange his close combat weapon for a power weapon/power fist/thunder hammer/etc.

Sergeant may also take a bolt pistol or plasma pistol

One marine may exchange his bolter for; a rocket launcher, lascannon, heavy bolter, plasma gun, melta gun.

Assault squad

Name: (First and last, you don’t get to decide your nickname, other players do; and that does not mean you’re going to always like the nickname you get.)

Age: (Please be reasonable. You aren't veterans, but you aren't scouts either.)

Appearance: (Pretty self-explanatory. As much detail as possible. If I don't feel there is enough, I will ask for more)

Personality: (What are you like? What are your strengths and flaws?)

Background: (What have you done in your time as a marine? Tell us about your childhood. How were you inducted? What happened to you as a scout, and as a full battle brother? Anything you have done of note? Same as appearance, too little and I'll ask for more)

Equipment: Mark VI Corvus Armour/ Mark VII Aquilla Armour (Sergeants may select Mark VIII Errant armour), Jump pack, Frag grenades, Sergeant has melta bombs, Ammo

Note: Your supply of grenades and ammo are under my control. If I say you are low, then you are. Likewise, if I say you have rounds to spare, you do.

Weapons: Bolt pistol, Close combat weapon.

Sergeant may exchange his close combat weapon for a power weapon/power fist/thunder hammer/etc.

Sergeant may also take a plasma pistol or combat shield

One marine may exchange his bolter for a flamer, melta-gun or plasma pistol

Also, I will be playing the Chaplain, and the Librarian is reserved for Heartslayer as he helped me come up with the idea for this and helped me write it. He'll post a character up soon. This is roughly what I'm looking for from the Character sheet. I do realise that the background is incredibly long, and I'm not expecting everyone to write that much, but there is nothing saying you can't :biggrin:

Chaplin Ares

Name: Brother-Chaplain Ares Chalimax

Age: 356

Appearance: Ares is 7'6” in full battle plate. His eyes are a stormy grey, with wisps of blue swirling, like the eye of the storm. His face and body is likewise twisted with scars and battle wounds, each worn with pride. His bottom jaw is a metal jaw which was lost in a combat with an Ork Warboss, which Ares subsequently killed for it's insolence against the Emperor's mighty Astartes. His right arm is entirely bionics. Whilst all marines are ambidextrous, Ares prefers to use his right hand, the bionics giving extra power behind his crozius arcanum swings.

Personality: Ares is a sober minded commander. Whilst his office demands it of him to be calm and calculated when planning battles, once in the fray, he often gets lost in a swirling melee. However, he often can reel back from it, to command his troops in the split second decisions that effect the tide of the battle. Reserves a burning hatred for anything inhuman and poses a threat to the Imperium at large, but such is demanded of all Chaplains. However, he is a powerful orator and is well known to inspire men and Astartes to deeds of unparalleled heights.

Background: Ares hails from Deliverance itself. On Deliverance, he was destined to be little more than a simple soldier, for his heart was always in battle, but his family was of no note. He had no friend in the world, far to secluded an self absorbed in teaching himself every martial technique he could. That is, apart from Loronzo. He was an outcast too, but for different reasons. Most disliked him, shunned him from regular society. But a few other whispered worse insults; witch, warlock, heretic. Ares knew of his friend powers, but the two kept it quite. Possibly some greater power conspired to keep them together.

Being the Chapter planet for the Raven Guard, there was regular recruitment drives for the Chapter, and there were often displays of strength, agility and general prowess to try and make it into the Chapter. As Ares and Lorenzo were going to compete, when they they were set upon by a dozen other guys. They challenged Lorenzo to a fight for being a witch, and Ares stood between them. “Move Ares, our fight isn't with you” was the short response, but he refused to move. Ares refused to move of his own accord, and when the alpha male of this group tried to move him, he broke his arm. A fight soon incurred. Lorenze and Ares fought like men possessed, defending one another. It only ended when 3 Astartes stepped in and pulled the group apart.

They were planning to send the group away, but the sergeant stepped in. He said they needed more recruits, and the best would be decided in the arena of combat. One weapon per person and basic armour. The last two not incapacitated or dead, would be inducted. Ares and Lorenzo were happy to compete. Lorenzo chose a halberd, and Ares chose a Gladius. The others chose a mixture of clubs and spears and swords, but it didn't matter. Ares and Lorenzo were ready. The entered the arena, not watched by other mere mortals, but by a host of a dozen and a half Astartes. Although there were few of them, the pressure on the young men was palpable. Ares was the superior swordsman of them all, forcing his enemies to step into his short-sword's range, where his fists were just as much weapons as his sword. Lorenzo, however, was not so skilled. As Ares dispatched the last his foes, Lorenzo was about to be struck down by the largest member of the group of youths. At the young man's club came towards his head, Lorenzo panicked. The sword stopped mid-air as it collided with a barrier of invisible energy.

Until now, the Astartes had remained mute witnesses to the fight, but now several were muttering things to themselves (into their vox-beads) and two were on their feet, their hands at there weapons. Lorenzo quickly disarmed the man and incapacitated him. Ares new the look that flashed across the marines. Ares panicked to and hurled his Gladius at one of them, who caught it with a flick of his wrist. Ares and Lorenzo knew they were doomed. But through the darkness strode a enigma of a marine. His name was yet to become legendary, but his eyes were just as piercing in the centuries to come. A sergeant named Kayvaan Shrike walked out through the marine, an Astartes in blue behind him. “What are your names?” he asked, and the answered him, to afraid to remain silent. “Lorenzo, this is Ezekyle. He is a Librarian. He teaches people with abilities like yours. Go with him.” The marine's tone brokered no disagreement, and so Lorenzo followed, and Ares would not see him for several decades, until these three men were once again gathered. The marine turned to him now, and Ares bore the full weight of his stare. “You interest me. You have some of the best swordsmanship I have seen in someone your age. You'll make a promising recruit.” That was the last words the mortal Ares heard.

Ares' training was fairly un-remarkable. His aim with a bolter and sniper was always proficient, but, his forte was always with killing his opponents with his combat blade and bare hands. He was brought up to the rank of full battle brother. As per the tenants of the Codex Astartes, he was then inducted into the Devastator company of the Raven Guard. His personal weapon of choice was a heavy bolter, it's high calibre, high number of rounds allowed him to deliver swift justice to numerous enemies of the Emperor. But, it was not his heart. When he was moved to being an assault marine, then he came into his element. Being able to look his enemies in the eyes as they died, that was where his zeal lay. That was where he found his Chaplaincy. He quickly became the sergeant, known for his bellowing praise and righteous fervour, but also his tactical mind. In a combat with a Ork warboss, the warbosses power klaw clove his bottom jaw off. Ares crushed his skull with his own thunder hammer, and then took his squads flamer to the warbosses standard. He couldn’t speak his hate, but his sign was clear. Him and his squad single handily broke the back of the ork uprising, lead by Ares example. Since then, his deep set hate for xeno’s and traitors alike has become deeply imbedded in his psyche, so when his company’s Chaplin was killed, Ares picked up his Crozius and lead his men to victory. There were discussions about him being allowed to become a chaplain without having been a tactical squad. The debate was not resolved until the master of the company called Ares himself in to speak for his right to Chaplaincy. His powerful oratory skills came to the fore, an asset few knew he had, and his righteous fervour was converted into a passionate speech. Since then he has held the office of chaplain.

He has moved from company to company, passed around as an asset to the company, rather than a permanent fixture. Finally, and most recently, Ares was moved to the Third company, and came face to face with two other Astartes he recognised well. One, his new captain, was the man who had allowed him to join this noble chapter. As with their first meeting, Shrike regarded him coldly, but Ares was no longer the child back on Deliverance. The second, he knew even better. Clothed in the blue of a Librarian, his oldest friend; Lorenzo. Since then, the two of them have provided advice to the infamous captain, as well as leading campaigns in their own right. Now, the pair have been sent by their captain to the galactic south, to defend vital planets to the Imperium from the xeno’s invaders, and Chaplain Ares is itching to bring the Emperor’s justice to the xeno’s freaks.

Equipment: Chaplain armour, Rosarius, Jump pack, Melta-bombs, Krak grenades, Ammo

Weapons: Crozius arcanum, Hand-flamer, Bolt pistol

Approved characters:
*Assault squad:*
- Sergeant Orate Pericles (Lord Ramo)
- Grash Victor (The Thunder of KayVaan) 
- Sven Roderick (unxpected22)
-
-

*Tactical squad:*
- Sergeant Sale Krine (deathbringer)
- Garran Socoles (FORTHELION)
- Samiel Absalom (xianren)
- Gabriel Knarick (Sibern)
-
So, after all that being said and done, who will join me?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm up for it, because i have an obligation to join because of my username, and because i've always wanted to play as a Raven Guard marine. I'll edit this post in a minute to my character sheet, I'll be an assault marine, just have the background to do.

EDIT: That was one long bloody background i had to do! Sorry for the wait!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ill hit up a tactical squad marine
when i get into uni today

will you decide who gets to be the sergeant or is it first come first serve?

edit probably tomorrow


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Mate I will post up a character later if you could hold me a space.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Name: Grash Victor

Age: 87

Appearance: Stand as the average height of a space marine, slightly slimmer than one though. His Grey eye often look like they’re looking into nothingness and he has very short brown hair, that is of course is when he takes his helmet off, which is rare. Three long, talon-like, scars look raked across the right side of his face. A small canister is often hung from his belt, though what is in there is, apart from Grash Victor, is anyone’s guess.

Personality: He is a talkative member of the squad, always asking questions at the sergeant or squad leader, to get a better view at what he is facing or to gleam information to further his own private goal. As much as he is talkative, he has trust issues, though very little people know why. When people bring up the subject, he’ll often change the subject and give a pained look at the person bringing up the subject. He often charges into the fray at first chance, loving the whirling combat that is Melee and often selects a hard opponent for him to fight, gaining more experience for future battles.

Background: His childhood often resolved around his family, Born upon an agricultural world. He often played games of hide and seek with his two brothers, around in the forest and around the farm. While one of his brothers was very good at seeking, Grash was brilliant at hiding, something which would come in handy later on. However the last brother was rather bad at the game, and instead often stayed home when the other two went out to play. On one day, where the sky was dark and the sun setting, giving out a red glow, Grash was hiding inside a tree, waiting for his brother to find him. Grash peeked out of the tree, a little hold just big enough to be able to see through, and breathed as silently as he could, not wanting to give away where he was hiding. A Pitch black shadow slowly crept behind Grash’s brother, Unknown to both brothers. Before either of them could blink, the shadow engulfed Grash’s brother and disappeared. To Grash, it looked like Grash’s brother had just disappeared into thin air.

Enticed, which he thought was a clever trick, Grash climbed out of his hiding spot and tried to find his brother. He was nowhere to be seen and Grash was starting to get worried, as it was almost night and they should be going back for supper. Grash ran back to his father, telling him that he couldn’t find his brother. His father told Grash “He’ll most likely be back in a couple of minutes”. Grash wasn’t so sure but sat down and had his supper, his other brother sitting next to him. When they finished supper, his father was also worried, and so Grash’s father got a couple of the towns folk and the scoured the woods. When Grash’s father came back, Which Grash had thought they had found him, instead, they had come back with Grash’s brother’s ripped clothes that were slightly bloodstained. Grash hugged his father and started to cry. His other brother looking sorrowful, as if he could have done something.

Five years later, Grash now fourteen, He had grown closer to his other brother, Delion than the one they had lost. They were working on the farm plantation in their back garden, not old enough to work on the main plantation which they paid tithe to the imperium. Delion was cutting down the already grown crops with a scythe while Grash was using a hoe to get the soil ready for the new seeds. Grash noticed a small trail of smoke rising from inside the village, thinking in was just someone using their chimney, and focused back on the job at hand. Only when he heard screams and black smoke rising did he then decide to see what was happening, Delion behind him. They climbed up their thatched roof to see, and they could not believe what they saw.

A band of Cultists was burning the village down and either shooting survivors or taking them, for what purposes, Grash and Delion did not know. The people that escaped seemed to be gathering weapons, tools, anything they could get their hands on and were massing at the town hall. Knowing that if they ran, they would just be shot, Grash and Delion Headed towards the town hall and listened in at what would be the battle plan. Their father was not there and Grash and Delion felt sorrow but knew that they had to survive. Their job in the battle plan was to pick off those at the sides when they attacked. As Grash was naturally a very good hider, He and Delion went to where they would go. 

They hid onto of the roofs of the houses beside the road, Making sure that the chimneys block their bodies from the cultists. A group of five split off from the main group and headed towards the houses. Three entered the house below Delion and two entered the house below Grash. Grash nodded to his brother and together they jumped on the roof, making a hole so they would fall down to surprise the cultists. Either by luck or skill, Grash had managed to land on the head of one of the cultists, breaking the cultist’s neck and leaving one cultist already. The cultist had a crude, rusted sword, but thankfully, no pistol. Having very little fighting experience, the cultist had managed to force Grash back to the wall, cutting the hoe in two. However, before the cultist could kill Grash, The cultist was decapitated by Delion.

Grash nodded in thanks to his brother, wondering how in the world Delion had killed three and found time to aid his brother, but proceeded to put the cultist’s bodies away, so that when the next group came, they would enter the houses without suspicion. Grash took the rusted blade from the dead cultist and climbed on the roof again, waiting for the next group to come. Grash learned quickly at how to fight, and in the end, He and Delion had killed nineteen cultists between them. They heard cheers of men so they left their hiding spots and walked towards the noise. Grash, not sure that they were the cheers of the villagers, told Delion what he thought, and they both climbed upon the roofs once more, and were horrified at the sight they saw.

A boy, looking no older than sixteen, stood above Grash’s and Delion’s Father, blade next to his throat. Thirty or so cultists were cheering and chanting. The boy had an evil grin on his face, his red eyes that had great power behind them. He looked to all the cultists and asked “What does Khorne wish?!” Grash and his brother were horrified that the boy was a servant of the dark gods. “BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!” was the reply that came from the cultists, and with one swift motion, The boy decapitated Grash’s father’s head and held it aloft, Blood dripping down the neck and the body fallen to the ground. The boy, still with a wicked smile upon his lips, said “This man was my father, but I now have a new one!” Roars of cheers were heard from the cultists, and Grash and Delion looked at each other, both thinking the exact same thought. _Is he our lost brother?!_ The brother turned away, a red cape full of blood from the village, walked out, through the fire and the cultists turned to begin to loot. 

A loud sound was heard and five black shadows descended from above. Only when they hit the ground, smashing several cultists to less than a pulp, did the two boys realise that they were Space marines from the Raven Guard chapter. The cultists were too slow, and the marines left body parts, guts and organs everywhere. Not much is known after this event to Grash, apart from that he was accepted into the chapter alongside his brother. They both were inducted into the same scout squad and were glad to have each other at their side. They departed for their first mission and it was to ambush a fuel supply against the orks. In the mist of the ambush though, one of the fuel tanks went off, causing all the orks to be incinerated and leaving only three scouts alive, both Grash and Delion included. The other scout, Keyria, Was also new to being a marine, but the sergeant was dead and none of them knew what to do. They decided the best course of action was to head towards the imperial outpost that was thirty Kilometres away.

Because of their injuries, they had to make a stop, and as it was raining, they took shelter in a cave. Keyria was panicking slightly, never used to death or being helpless. Grash tried his best to get the young scout calm and it seemed to have stopped his mad ramblings. The weather outside turned for the worst and Lightning began to crackle, setting parts of the forest alight. As there was nothing else to do, the three scouts went to explore the cave, which turned out to have a complex system under the ground. The three scouts were cautious, as orks had a habit of living in caves, and they tread lightly, making sure that the denizens of the caverns were not awoken. They proceeded onwards and to their horror, was a chaos temple, built for Khorne, and Grash’s and Delion’s brother, Kane, was stood, making sacrifices to the blood god. Ten cultists were chanting dark words to their gods and piles of corpses were littered around. 

The three scouts silently gave signals to each other, and then they moved into their positions, waiting for Grash to give the signal. As soon as his hand gave the signal, they jumped and each killed two cultists, leaving the other four and Kane alive. The scouts quickly took cover behind the rock pillars and waited for the cultists to fire. Instead of shots, they got a single, menacingly, evil, crackle of laughter. Grash looked around and saw that they were armed with dual blades, and Kane with a great sword, with red arcs racing across the black runes of the blade. Delion primed one of his krak grenades and Grash and Keyria primed their frags. They all threw at once and charged into combat. The four cultists were swiftly killed but Kane was as fast as with the great sword as if it was a dagger. He kicked Grash away with such a force that it made him spit blood. Kane’s blade had left three long gashes along Grash’s face. Delion had managed to knock Kane’s blade away and had him forced against a wall, blade pointed at throat. Grash couldn’t believe what happened in the next moment.

Keyria’s blade pierced both Delion’s hearts, Panic and fear on Keyria’s face. With his last moments, He stabbed Keyria in the head, killing the traitorous scout, impaled Kane on the wall and slumped to the ground. Grash limped towards him, Delion still alive and breathing just. “Grash, Get the fuck outta here. I’m gonna blow this hell hole up with the melta charge” Delion said, blood coming out of his mouth. Grash Realised that when they left the fuel supply facility, Delion had took the Melta bombs from the Sergeant. The two brothers placed their arms on each others shoulders, Tears dripping down Grash’s face. He nodded and ran out of the cavern complex, Leaving Delion there. When Grash Reached the entrance of the cave, a loud explosion was heard and Grash did not turn. He decided that he would trust only those that had earned it from now. 

Grash Served through his scout years, nothing out of the ordinary and finished his years in the devastator squad. He had always longed to serve as an assault marine, Like the ones back on his planet which had killed the thirty cultists. He honed his Close combat skills in memory of his true brother and made sure that every kill that was big or a challenge, he scratched the initials of his brother, Delion, onto the skin or metal. Ever since the incidence with Keyria however, He kept every marine in his squad at arms length, even the sergeants.

Equipment: Mark VI Corvus Armour, Jump pack, Frag grenades, Ammo

Weapons: Bolt pistol, Chainsword

Marine type: Standard assault marine

Please, I beg of you, Don't make me write more background! :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sergeants are on a first come first served basis

And The Thunder of KayVaan, I think your background is too short and you need to write more... I'm kidding. Looks good mate. You are in. I'll add and approved characters list up at the top.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might I point out that the Raven Guard, though a codex chapter in some aspects, do not quite adhere to it in the area of company organization. All of their companies are, from what I remember, battle companies with their own scouts and veterans. It would be the reason why they are described as highly autonomous units, not needing parts of other companies for certain things.

Company X wouldn't need members of company Y because it lacked veterans, for example.


Overall though, looks pretty interesting Deus.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Assault Marine Sergeant.

Name: Sergeant Orate Pericles

Age: 113

Appearance: Orate is about average height for an Astartes, but is broader than most of his other brethren in his squad. He has fairly shortly cropped brown hair, slight hints of light brown shine through the darker parts. His eyes are a fair blue, full of confidence and trust in his brothers. He normally wears his helmet unless out of his armour or in briefing. His face is heavily scarred from his time fighting the greenskins, and becoming a sergeant.

Personality: Like most Raven Guards Astartes Orate has a real love for the citizens of the Imperium. He will always do his utmost to protect the citizens of the Imperium that have been abandoned by the Imperium. Orate fights as hard as possible and is very patient whether it is waiting in ambush for a target or stalking through dense terrain. He doesn't question his orders and is loyal to his squad and chapter. His main weakness is that he cares too much for the Citizens of the Imperium, and this has put him in dangerous situations over the years.

Orate sets a high standard in his squad, and believes that his men will show their best in the face of the enemy. He maintains a high training regime. His men are expected to be at the peak of physical combat and their aim true. As such he runs them around like dogs even if that means that he should be disliked. He will enforce this and makes sure that there is always full participation from his squad, or else they would be running punishment laps.

Background: Orate was born on a industrial world, born into a lower middle class family. His father was a factory manager and his mother stayed at home and looked after Orate and his three sisters. He adored his father when he was younger, stuck normally with his sisters all day long he had enough of female company at home and would spend as much time with his father as he could. 

When he was around the age of 10 his father bought up a small house in the limited countryside after he made the equivalent of a small fortune with an innotive new product. He soon moved the family to this house and retired from his position as a wealthy man. It wasn't long after this when Orate's world was turned upside down. Just after he turned 11 an Ork Waaargh! of huge proportions descended like vultures on a carcass on the Hive World. The world was abandoned by the Imperium as they were fell back to fortify other worlds leaving several billion Imperium citizens at the mercy of the orks. 

The Planetary Defence Force was swamped by the Greenskins and they began abandoning the smallest Hives and areas falling back to the capital. A wave of evacuation began as thousands of people fled in fear to the main hive, desperate to escape what was out there. Orate's family were no different, fleeing through to the hive. It was too no avail for within two years the Greenskins had taken the planet except the last Hive. The citizens were tired, hungry desperate for help. Their cries to the Emperor had gone unnoticed and hope had gone. Orate felt this keenly as his family had been butchered in front of him as the outer hive had been lost to the Orks, his father pushing him away as the Orks killed his mother and sisters. 

As the Orks began their final assault all hope had seemingly been lost, the PDF started to abandon their posts, desperately trying to find some way to survive. Orate took up a fallen las-pistol and fired at the Greenskins, seeing that he would soon be dead anyhow. That was not too be however as after two years of struggling and loss the inhabitants prayers were finally answered. A full company of the Raven Guard descended upon the greenskin from behind, slaughtering their way through to the survivors, with them they had rallied several Imperial Guard regiments from the nearest world. The Raven Guard fought like Gods destroying all the orks that came near.

At the end of the day the greenskin menace had fled back into the hills and woodlands, the backbone of their force destroyed. Orate was chosen to go with the Raven Guard, showing his resilience and courage, fighting when men trained in war fled. He was trained to become a scout, taught how to fight and kill in the name of the Emperor. He was soon inducted into the Scout company.

As a Scout he was involved in several conflicts against the orks, going on campaign behind ork lines with the legendary third company providing sniper support and he and his scout squad took part in several vital ambushes helping to break the Orks that plagued the realm of the Emperor. He excelled at close combat as well, effective in silencing Sentries allowing forces to slip in unnoticed by the enemy camp. Soon he was promoted to a full brother and took a role in the legendary assault squads of the Chapter. He honed his close combat abilities further and further.

His moment of fame came in the wake of another Ork attack on an Imperial world that had been abandoned by the Emperor's forces. His squad was ordered to ambush a greenskin force and hold them in place while Imperial Guard and Planetary Defence Force troopers flanked them and helped to destroy the greenskin force. As Orate and his squad saw the greenskin force they made their preparations before leaping from cover. The drove into the enemy wiping out many foes. However their reinforcements didn't arrive, being held up by the dense terrain and Ork reinforcements. Orate and his squad were soon on the back foot, fighting to try and hold back the orks as they pushed on, intent on defeating the meagre force that stood in front of them.

Orate's sergeant soon fell to the tide of Orks, blowing himself and several ork vehicles up with his melta bombs. He left Orate in charge who led a vicious counter attack, using the sword that his sergeant had previously used. They drove into the orks with renewed vigour as they fought what was to be their last fight. Luck was again on Orate's side, the guardsmen turning up and providing covering fire for him to challenge and kill the Ork nob that was leading the detachment. Since then he has led his squad with vigour and determination for over 2 decades. In all his time as a sergeant he has lost three of his brothers under his command, each fighting the Orks. He has a hatred for the orks that few can match and has spent a lot of his time fighting them, even though he has fought other enemies as well.

Equipment: Mark VIII Errant armour, Jump pack, Frag grenades, Ammo, melta bombs.

Weapons: Bolt pistol, Power Sword and Combat Shield

Sergeant Assault Marine.

Hope that this is ok.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Tactical squad

Name: Sale Krine, sergeant tactical marines
Age: 125
Appearance: He is tall and well muscled strong in combat, a warrior of strong principle that holds his head high, his mouth a thin almost lipless line, his eyes a strong blue that holds the gaze and expresses his emotions better than his words ever could. His hair is cropped short and the black is flecked with grey and he forgoes his helm in battle, pinning it to his chest to ensure his men can always see his face. His legs are bionic, the left blown off by a stray explosion, the right he had removed as he said that he felt imbalanced, the strength afforded by the bionic limb counteracted by the weakness of his right.

Par that his face is suprisingly almost untouched par a single scar gained from a mistake with the scalpel during his caesarian birth, it is the only mark he bares upon his face, his nose strong and unbroken, though never classically handsome. He bears a rugged line of stubble, which never seems to grow.

Personality: His ambitions and talents fail to match for despite his desire to rise further than sergeant, to one day lead his own company he is destined to rise no further, in essence he is a file officer, strong of arm and stern of gaze he does not have that spark, that tactical genius needed to do more than merely follow orders.

If he sees a better way he will suggest it, but if his commander insists he will back down and take his men into an oblivion without comment. It is this lack of spark, that lack of drive that marks him as a file officer and not a commander.

As a squad leader, he is stern and taciturn, his words short and too the point keeping to himself and segregating himself from his men. He will not approach them, nor praise them, his approval noted by the mearest nod of his head or twitch of a smile upon his lips, his dissaproval a scowl or barking retort. His training regime is relentless and balances fitness with combat, shooting and subterfuge, for he expects his men to be able to move silently and with perfect discipline.
His men are in the best shape possible before entering battle, their oaths of moment pinned to his chests, his expectations a few short words almost a mantra ringing in their ears. 

Background: One of the rare recruits taken from deliverance itself Sale was quiet immediately finding himself segregated from the terran recruits by simple birth right. He survived training through natural born discipline and a punishing determination to succeed. His incessant training that made up for his below average natural ability and it was only after his training as a scout, devestator and an assault marine and with his elevation to a tactical marine he showed the natural born flair and instincts that marked him out as a file officer, and not merely a file warrior.

He had a natural grit and his squads were known for reaching their objectives exactly on time... not a second before not a second later, even under heavy resistance Sale seemed to have the stoic leadership that would pull others through.

Ironically Captain shrike once tested it demanding Sale's squad though leaving at the same time reach the objective 10 minutes before he expected. Sure enough after sprinting, subterfuge and frantic close combat fighting Sale's voice came over the vox on the last second. Three words

"Suck it, captain"

His one moment of fame came when told to hold the rearguard of an imperial guard fighting retreat against the hordes of chaos. Sale was ordered to hold for exactly 20 minutes before starting his own retreat. Having found a passageway that made the numbers of the hordes of cultists useless and with the imperial guard retreat still not complete, he disobeyed his first direct order and remained holding the gap with is squad until their ammo ran dry 1hour and 20 minutes after his ordered time. He returned his hand shaking bewildered at the commendations laid upon him for his aid.

Sale has fought the enemies of the imperium for just over a century and in the 78 years he has been a sergeant he has lost 10 marines under his command. Each of their names is scratched upon his helm, each a sour point in a warriors life that has been to the letter, disciplined, straight backed and unafraid.

I'll add to this when heartslayer and other tacticals post. Hope its ok

Equipment: Mark VIII Errant armour, Frag grenades, Ammo

Weapons: Bolter,bolt pistol, power weapon.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Both deathbringer and Lord Ramo are in. Both are very interesting characters and it is a pleasure to have you two on board! :grin:

@Darkreever: I had forgotten that the Raven Guard maintained companies had their own detachments of veterans of scouts, so will amend that part of the background.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Ill join too Deus if you dont mind. ill post a charachter up later. just have to take the kids into town first. Oh the joys of fatherhood.


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to join this rp. This will be my first time role playing as a marine. In the few 40k rps I've played in, I've always been eldar.

Without further ado. Here's my character.

Name: Samiel Absalom

Age: 79

Appearance: The proudest moment of Samiel's life so far was when he received the gene seed of the chapter. Because of this, his armor and gear are polished and well cared for. Even the smallest amount of dirt will worry him. Also, when he received his suit of power armor, he engraved a prayer to the emperor on the rim of the shoulder pads, begging for guidance in his actions and forgiveness of his sins.

He stands just 6 and a half feet tall, which is kind of short for a marine. And his build is much leaner than a typical marine making him all the more peculiar. However, he sports a head of shaggy black hair and he has the pale complexion typical of his chapter.

Personality: Samiel is fiercely loyal to his sergeant, chapter, and to the Emperor. From an early age he had been told the stories of the Emperor and he has come to believe humanity truly is divine. The universe belongs to humanity. All xenos are quit literally a blasphemy to all that is holy. The greatest joy he gets out of life is killing aliens.

He has an idea of how things should be and feels free to speak his mind. More than once he had been reprimanded for talking back to his commander. From his point of view all he was doing was bringing up a valid counter point. Each transgression, however, he paid for with self imposed penance on top of whatever discipline the sergeant gave him.

Type: Standard Tactical Marine

Equipment: Mark VI Corvus Armour, Bolter, Chainsword, Frag grenades, Ammo

Background:

At an early age Samiel was taken from his home on Deliverance and began the harsh training necessary to become a space marine. Throughout the training he lagged behind in several physical exercises. His speed and strength were not what the other recruits had. However, what he lacked in raw aptitude, he made up for in wit and ingenuity. He was a critical thinker who loved solving problems and always had a creative solution to a problem. It was because of this trait that several high ranking Raven Guard decided he should stay despite his performance in other areas.

As a scout he had mixed performance evaluations. He did very well with the sniper rifle and bolters but lacked the ferocity to be a truly excellent close combat fighter. Again, his teachers were impressed primarily with his reasoning and critical thinking skills.

Once he was part of a patrol mission behind enemy lines. The mission was to locate and destroy a fuel supply depot used by the orcs. Some mineral in the area rendered their auspex useless so they had to rely on their basic senses. It was Samiel that first discovered the truth. The supply depot was a fake. It was just a bunch of empty buildings and storage sheds set up to lure a few marines into a trap. The sergeant wanted to go in anyway and kill the orcs. But Samiel recommended they turn the tables on the orcs and set a trap for them. So they set up an ambush outside the compound, then sent two scouts forward to spring the orc trap. When the two scouts came running from the compound they led two dozen orcs into the rest of the waiting scout squad. Samiel’s plan allowed them to kill the orcs without loosing a single member of their squad.

Another mission involved his squad scouting out a potential drop sight. The plan was to get to the orc's flank as close as they could and signal in the location. What they hadn't counted on were 2 imperial defense lasers being hijacked by the orcs and turned on the drop pods as they came in. It wasn't long before a mob of orcs came in. The fighting was intense as orcs tried to push the scouts away from the landing sight. Most of the squad was killed but Samiel and two others survived. Samiel saw a perfect opportunity. He took command of the remnants of his squad and led them behind the defense lasers. They killed the orcs operating one of the guns and managed to point it at the other gun. They destroyed the other cannon in one shot letting the drop pods come down unharmed.

Shortly after that he was awarded the Imperial Laurel for saving the lives of several whole squads and he was promoted to full battle brother. He served in in a tactical squad for the remainder of the campaign against the orcs before getting reassigned to his current squad. He has known his current sergeant for some time, but has not yet served under him in a combat situation.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

FORTHELION, sure you can join. We have plenty of room, so just post up a character sheet when you can.

xianren, your character looks very promising, but I can't accept you until you have filled in the whole character sheet. Do that, and I'll let you know.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Tactical squad

name: Garran Socoles

age: 136

Appearance: Tall even for a space marine with with an average physique, very nimble on his feet with lightening quick reflexes which the Raven Guard are renowned for. Loves close combat, up close and personal is his preferred method of combat. Though is not foolish enough to rush into combat when a bolter will do the job quicker. He has a scar running from just above his right eye down his face and bisecting his mouth and ending just under his chin on the left. his right eye has been replaced with a bionic and his hair is shaved tight to his head.

Background: Born on a relatively backward Agricultural world largely forgotten by the Imperium. He was the second son of three and helped out on the farm like the rest of his family. His life was quite simple even for an eleven year old, that is untill one faithful night the night sky lit up with flashing lights. Unbeknownst to the local populace the Dark elder had arrived in force. The slaughter began almost at once, locals being abducted and taken away. All around all that could be heard was the screams of those who had been taken away. Garran and his only remaining brother joined up with the local survivors(the rest of the family had been killed by the Dark Elder during the move to meet up with the rest of the survivors.) Using guerrilla warfare with hit and run tactics a group of survivors had managed to remain alive untill a raven guard relief force had arrived and faught off the Elder. A Chaplain named Ares had come across him fighting with the remains of the survivors standing over his fallen brother protecting him to the very end. From that day on the chaplain had taken Garran under his wing and guided him through the initiation process and taken a keen interest in his progress during his scout days. The two regularly keep in contact with each other and Ares was especially helpful when Garran lost the whole of his squad to the Orks on the planet Silex in the Arcadia system. The death of his sergeant by a stray rocket which vapourised him on the spot particularly hit him bad, which is the reason he now finds himself with a new squad under sergeant Sale Krine. He fitted in quite quickly to his new squad, which was alot to do with his new sergeant who was pretty compassionate towards him. The two now have a mutual respect toward one another and their combat styles compliment one another when things get a bit rough.

Personality: He is well known in his squad for being quick witted and a bit sarcastic. Never one to forget when someone does something wrong or stupid he will be straight out with a smart comment or if the time is not right will be stored away to be used at a later more appropriate time. For all his humour he is still well respected by his squad mates as he is highly dependable on the battle field where serving out the emperors justice is the most important thing to him. He also carries the squads only meltagun having proven himself to be a good shot with it during his days of training as a scout.

Mark VII Aquilla Armour

Bolt pistol, Close combat weapon, melta gun (seems that no one else has taken it yet)

Hope thats ok, let me know if you need me to make changes


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's the librarian character:


Name: Brother-Librarian Lorenzo Raptora

Age: 357

Appearance: Lorenzo stands at 7'10" in full terminator armour. His terminator armour is fairly standard, apart from a series of blood red runes scattered around his armour, similar to those of Space Wolves, but have a symbolic meaning to Lorenzo rather than used to channel his warp-powers. His eyes have already become nearly full back, but his original purple hue shines through, like his eyes are a mirror of an eclipse of a purple sun. His hair, like his eyes, has matured far faster than his brothers, becoming a silvery grey like a true ancient, even though he is only about middle aged for a space marine, and even this is only a fine layer on his head.

Personality: Having spent considerable time in the Shadow captain's presence, and those of his senior officers, Lorenzo has adopted a similar posture, become a shady character himself. He is considered by many to be the silent type, only conversing with most people to give orders or make particular poignant comments. Each one is though out, and his words are straight and to the point. Unlike his counter-point, Chaplain Ares, Lorenzo is a man of few word. Coincidentally, Chaplain Ares is one of the few people Lorenzo actually entertains any lengthy conversation with. However, for such a silent man, he has a fierce temper, sometimes bordering on homicidal as opposed to the holy rage of the Chaplains. Whilst most of this fierce wrath is channeled towards a healthy outlet, the enemy, some battle-brothers in Lorenzo's history have felt the weight of wrath. At this point, the few calming voices have stayed Lorenzo's hand, but event still it has left the few battle brothers shaken to the core, and considerably more weary of Lorenzo.

Background: Like Ares, Lorenzo is a child of Deliverance. Even before his powers manifested themselves, Lorenzo lived a fairly cut-off life-style from the rest of 'normal' society. His only real friend was Ares, a young boy obsessed with the aspect of battle. The boys fathers were business partners, and seeing both of their sons isolating themselves, either voluntarily or because society shunned them, they introduced each other in the hopes of fostering at least one friendship for them. In short they succeeded, and Ares and Lorenzo formed a bond that would link them like brothers even before they joined the Astartes. When Lorenzo manifested psychic powers, Ares and Lorenzo both vowed to keep it a secret, as they feared what would happen to Lorenzo. Even so, vague signs gave his 'gifts' away, and a few unsavory names were joined to his name; witch, warlock, heretic.

As Deliverance is the chapter planet for the Raven Guard Chapter, Ares was eager to try and become one of the few recruits that the Raven Guard take from Deliverance each year. Lorenzo was reluctant, simply wanting to live in isolation where he would be safe from others, and vica versa. However, Ares convinced him to try, reasoning that if they became Astartes, no one could challenge him on his powers, and if they didn't make the cut, they could continue as they would have if they hadn't tried. However, there were complications, when some of the more unkind of Lorenzo's dissenters challenged him on his powers. Lorenzo was horrified, and could not speak a word. Fortunately, Ares stood in his stead, and refused to move aside from his friend. When the largest of the group tried to move him, Ares broke the youth's arm in, what Lorenzo perceived as, a contemptuously easy display of his prowess. Immediately a fight broke out, and Lorenzo and Ares fought like men possessed. the fierce brawl had to be broken apart by three gods in black armour. 

These Astartes were planning to send the group away, and the look of disappointment on Ares face was plain. His friend was about to fall prostrate before these gods amongst men, but the sergeant stepped in first, saying that they should have a competition of sorts, where the two most worthy challengers would be inducted into the Raven Guard. They were allowed one weapon each and basic armour. Lorenzo looked at the rack of weapons, and only one grabbed his eye; the halberd. Ares chose a gladius, short-swords were his proficiency after all. The rest chose their weapons, and they entered a from of mock coliseum, where in the stands stood eighteen other Astartes, most in black, but one stood in a regal blue. This one eyed Lorenzo knowingly, and Lorenzo couldn't meet his icy stare, and chose instead to focus on the task at hand. The fight ensued, and as they had suspected, Ares and Lorenzo were proficient warriors. However, as Ares dispatched the last of his opponents, the large youth from earlier charged at Lorenzo. His arm had been somehow miraculously healed, by some unknown science of the Raven Guard Apothecaries Lorenzo later learned, and now he fought with renewed vigor. Dispite Lorenzo's best attempts, the boy was almost as good with a blade as his friend, and so began to be bested. Finally, one sweep of the sword was on course for his head. Lorenzo panicked, and triggered one of hid poorly understood psychic powers, and so summoned a crude shield. Up until now, the Astartes had remained mute witnesses to the fight, but were now a flurry of activities. Lorenzo tried desperately to cover up his show of powers, by disarming the youth and then knocking him out with a blow to the jaw, but it was no use.

As a few Astartes motioned towards him, Lorenzo looked at his friend. Ares looked just as worried as he was, and so turned and threw his sword at the closest Astartes. These were space marine, and possessed nearly god-like powers, Ares was willing to fight them for him. But the marine caught it as almost an after thought. The lead marine, a man named Kayvaan Shrike, walked up to the pair, the blue marine in tow. These mere mortals stood petrified in the face of these Astartes, and so when he asked for their names, Lorenzo nearly forgot his. Shrike spoke again to Lorenzo first “Lorenzo, this is Ezekyle. He is a Librarian. He teaches people with abilities like yours. Go with him.” The marine's tone brokered no disagreement, and so Lorenzo followed, and Ares would not see him for several decades, until these three men were once again gathered.

Lorenzo went through the same training as every scout must under-go, but in addition had to under-go several types os psycho-conditioning, and training to harness his powers safely without exposing himself to the predators of the warp. This process nearly time and a half as long as a regular scout training. All the while, he was kept under Ezekyle and the Third company's wing. When he finally became a Lexicanium, he returned to the field of war alongside his mentor, and by this time close friend, Ezekyle. He joined him on the bloodied field of Agura Prime against the Great Devourer, and on the beautiful maiden world of Karadum III against the Eldar of Bel-Tann amongst many others. It was on the latter that he achieved the rank of Codicier, when he aided his mentor defeat a Farseer. At this point Lorenzo became an independent entity within the company, and took to the field of battle on his own. After a series of his own campaigns, he and Ezekyle were sent to reclaim a mining world of Yalrix IX to quell a local insurrection of worshipers of the Dark Gods. However, due to disturbed currents in the warp, their vessels were late arriving, and the planet had become tainted by the powers of the warp. Several small scale warp rifts had opened all over the planet, and now renegades and daemons poured over the landscape. However, Yalrix was too important to be condemned to Exterminatus so quickly, and so when the Raven Guard arrived, they were met by as small strike fore of Grey Knights. 

After confirming they weren't renegade coming to aid the corruption of the planet, Lorenzo and Ezekyle met with the Brother-Captain leading the counter strike. They worked in tangent, the Raven Guard depleting the supplies of the mortals while the Grey Knights helped drive beck to the daemons. The scoured the planet city by city, hive by hive, until only the governors palace remained. The fighting to breach the walls was fierce, and it only got worse once inside the walls. Walls of living flesh in the form of cultists and minor daemons barred the way to the inner sanctum. As they got closer, the realms of real and warp started to blur further and the daemons out-numbered the mortals. Due to the time they had spent fighting alongside the Grey knights, the small Raven Guard force put up a better fight than most, but they knew the day would be won or lost based on the actions of the Grey Knights, not them. Even still, they fought with vigor. Only a small attachment of the strike force made it into the inner sanctum, including the Brother-Captain, his retinue, and Lorenzo and Ezekyle. Unfortunatly, a ritual to summon forth a Daemon-Lor had been under way, and had already reached it's climax by the time this force entered the inner sanctum. 

Out of a huge shimmering warp rift walked a hulking Daemon-Lord of Khorne, flanked by two Bloodthirsters. The retinue split in half, each challenging one greater daemon and Ezekyle, Lorenzo and the Brother-Captain charged to meet the Daemon-Lord. The melee was one of epic proportions, and would decide the fate of the planet. The Daemon lashed out with his axe and flaming skulls, and Lorenzo, Ezekyle and the Brother-Captain struck back with bolt and blade. It took the combined might of these three hero's to bring down the Daemon-Lord. Sadly, Ezekyle bought the time for the Brother-Captain to vanquish the Daemon with his life, using his psychic abilities to attack the Daemon. The Daemon howled a challenge to the weak pysker, as was the prerogative of Khornate daemons, and cleaved Lorenzo's mentor and friend in half with a sweep of his mighty axe. Even in the same instant, the Brother-Captain unleashed his full round of psycannon bolt at the daemon, before splitting it's head in twine with a downwards stroke of his force sword. But, alas, it was not enough. Ezekyle was gone, but the planet was saved.

As was only to be expected, Lorenzo and his force were subjected to intense scrutiny by the Inquisition, and Lorenzo more so because of his closer connection to the warp. However, no trace of taint could be found in him. He was released, but not before the Brother-Captain met with him and presented him with his force halberd back, but re-consecrated and modified by the Grey Knight's finest artificers, as a sign of his bravery and steadfast belief in the Emperor in the face of such unspeakable horrors. Suffice to say that the trip back was a long and silent one. When Lorenzo delivered his report, which of course was modified by Order of the Inquisition, Shrike bore it with somber attitude and a appropriate level of condolence for the loss of a great warrior, and Lorenzo's friend. However, Shrike seemed to imply that he had an ace up his sleeve for Lorenzo, and said that their command structure would be joined by a new member Lorenzo would know well, but would no pass a name. A week later, the strike vessel Corax's Retribution joined the Third companies' fleet, and Chaplain Ares walked on to the bridge to meet his new captain. Upon seeing Lorenzo, the two embraced like long lost brothers, and talked for hours about the events which had befallen them in the past centuries. Lorenzo realized Ares had changed a great deal, but recognized that he had too. Since then, the two of them have provided advice for the infamous Shrike, and lead their own campaigns. But now, their captain has sent them to the galactic south, and Lorenzo is ready, with his silent demeanor and considerable psychic prowess, to bring the Emperor's justice to all who oppose him his men.

Equipment: Terminator armour, psychic hood, Melta-bombs, Ammo

Weapons: Force halberd, combi-plasma

Psychic powers: Gates of Infinity, Vortex of Doom, Smite


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

FORTHELION, sorry deathbringer has already filled the position for sergeant, so I am going to need you to change that. 

I don't mind if it isn't, but is the Chaplain mentioned Ares? 
Either way, are you still in contact with him? 
Did he take you under his wing, or did you make it through being a scout on your own?

I would like a bit more background if it's possible. What did you do as a scout, if anything?

However, I think the last small part of your background is interesting, the bit where your sergeant was vaporized by a stray Ork rocket, can we build on that? I would like some more detail on the invasion as a whole. Where was it? What happened? And then (this is my own suggestion) can we say the rest of your squad is killed, and you are placed in Sergeant Sale Krine's (deathbringer) squad. Then from there we can talk about how you interact with the group. Are you viewed as an outsider, and so shunned? Or are you welcomed as a true brother, with open arms?

Also, a bit more personality please. 
Are you silent, or loud?
Are you sober minded or slightly rash?
Are you well liked or sometimes overly sarcastic?

All of these are things I would like to see before I accept you. It's not that I don't like your character, I just think it would help me as a GM, and you and your fellow players if we know a bit more about you. It looks good, but if you could make the appropriate changes to you character sheet, you will be accepted k:


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

No probs i read the intro wrong. I thought there was two tac squads sgnts and an assault sqd sgnt. Me bad.
Ill edit my charachter.


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

I edited my post to include a backstory.

Anything you dislike about it I can change. I want to make sure I fit in with what you've got planned.

Also, anything you like I will happily expand upon!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey buddy, i'll have my character up within the day, gotta finish work


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys (and girls, if anyone is. Got to be PC about these things!), my computer wasn't letting my access Heresy yesterday, hence why I haven't responded to updated character sheets. 

@xianren: Similar to what I said regarding FORTHELION's character. I would like you to expand the part about your time as a scout? 

The other thing, your background and personality is slightly conflicting. Your background seems to say that you are detached and calculating, and prefer ranged fighting. However, in you personality you say you are known to throw yourself into harms way. Can you pick one thing and develop around that. Either be proficient in close combat, and slightly rash, throwing yourself at enemies, or be cool and collected. 

Other than that, looks good. Change it as I have asked, and you are in to!

@emporershand89: Cool, post up a character, and I'll have a look at it 

EDITFORTHELION: Now looks good mate. One quick query, you only have a bolt pistol and a CC weapon. I'm assuming that means you are CC based. If not, then you might want to change it for a bolter. If not, then stick with that, but might want to include it in your personality.

So in short, just let me know so I can plan for your character accordingly. But as of now, you are in!


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

I added another story from my time as a scout. I actually like this one better than the first one I came up with.

Also, I took out the part in my personality that conflicted with my backstory. I guess that's the problem with writing it at two different times :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

xianren, all looks good mate. Just a small point, you have omitted the close combat weapon you get as standard, which you might want if you prefer CC. Other than that, it's all good. You are in!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tell me what you think Deus

Tactical

Name: Liu’Bei Fukimora

Age: 42

Appearance: Fukimora has slimmer, darker Asian features with a strong, muscular upper torso. He has two scars, one across his left eye, and another across his left thigh that he received when fighting against an ork Warboss. He stands at around 7’2’’, with dark black hair, a little on the hairy side, and a good smile that disarm even his most hostile comrades.

Personality: Fukimora brings to the gang a more pious, crusader type personality. He is generally a good soul, kind, whole-hearted, and ready to go out of his way to help his friends and all of humanity at a minutes’ notice. He is a hard worker, preferring to do the work and keep himself busy than lounge around and train. He loves hanging out with his battle brother, recounting tales of old and battles hard fought. 

He is an honorable soul, and never does anything that could put into question his honor. He fights in battle with a pious nature, killing the enemies he is confronted with and then praying for their souls to be sent to the emperors guiding light. 

However, as he views it, Fukimora has a dark side, the side of him that wants to kill everything that is evil to him. As mentioned above, he is a very pious man, and therefore see’s almost all other life forms as affronts to the Emperor that are chaos spawn. If it moves, and doesn’t act friendly, it dies; as simple as that. Fukimora try’s his best to hide this side from his superior, but sometimes in the heat of battle it comes out, and turns him from a pious warrior into a vengeful crusader. For this reason he has excelled at combat, and has been on many missions that particularly targeting chaos enemies. His superiors know to take advantage of this curse, but Fukimora sees it as a necessary evil within himself that he must learn to control.

Background: As for Fukimora's background, it is full of gaps. Because of his frontline experiences, he has received some injuries that often cause him to lose such memories. What is certain is that he was inducted into the Raven Guard from a distant planet when the “Angels of Death” had come to collect their due. He trained as a frontline scout, specializing in Demolitions (blowing shit up) and used his skills thoroughly. He fought orks, chaos, even a few Necrons here and there. However, in his last major battle he found himself that sport of an ork Warboss who had taken him prisoner. After an intense battle, he managed to kill the Warboss, but not before the Warboss had scored a nasty hit on his thigh, effectively cutting his leg his from under him. Had it not been for a Raven Guard strike force, he might have died that day, but the emperor above was merciful, and he survived to fight another day. Since then he has been recovering, and this will be his first major actions in almost a year.

Equipment: Mark VI Corvus Armor, frag grenades, ammo,

Weapons: Bolter, “Emperors Kiss” (combat blade)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

emporershand89, First off, really like the personality. Very in depth, and makes you a bit of a rouge potentially. Nice dynamic for me as a GM. However, whilst your background about not having much memory is very interesting, it feels a bit like you are using it as a cop out to not write that much. I would like some background, but you can leave it unfinished. I.E. You were part of a siege, charged into combat, and the rest you can't remember, but you obviously survived as you woke up in the Apothecarium. 

That, and I think it would be interesting of you getting a bit carried away with your righteous rage, and killing members of the Imperium. Kinda like the Flesh Tearers did at Armageddon.

Once you have done that, you will most likely be in!

Edit: Oh, and you are a bit too young. Please add about 40 years, as that would be appropriate for both your number front line duties, and would account for the fact that you have to be a devastator and an assault marine before being in a tactical squad.


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah I'll take the Close Combat Weapon. I must have missed that particular detail.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I added a melta gun to my weapons seems that no one else took it. 
charachter is now fully updated.
I hope 
lol


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah man, that's fine!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Sven Roderick

Age: 108

weapons: bolt pistol and sword.

equipment: MKVII armor, jump pack, frags.

Appearance: Very pale skin but not yet completely white from the chapter's mutation of the melanchromic organ, and due to the same mutation his hair like all other raven guard has turned to black. He keeps it buzzed short. He has a wide set jawline and so he has long rows of teeth with a vicious grin accompanied by dimples on either side His dark eyebrows are not thin or thick, but they are however almost always furrowed. His eyes are dark brown and amongst his pale skin they may even appear black. He is a bit on the taller side, and has a good heft in his shoulders compared to most his brothers, which helped him become accustomed to the added weight of the jump pack without much trouble.

His armor's shoulder guards have the red trim that indicates an assault squad position. On his armor's right knee cap is the roman numeral III denoting his company. His blade is a double edged longsword with a hilt the color of burnt gold, the handle a decorative Aquila with the two bird's heads along the bottom of the blade where it connects with the hilt. The symbol of the Raven Guard is on his left shoulder pauldron as well as on the front of his helmet. The white bird's head in the center of the forehead and its wide square shaped wings above and below the red eye lenses of the helm. The bird's tail and talons just above the vox projector mouth piece of the MKVII helm. 

personality: Sven is a brute. He's an asshole to his brothers and many of his superiors, but his loyalty is without fault as are his close combat skills. He has a bad habit of becoming blood drunk, and being the first to fly into combat since being a part of an assault squad. He rushes, in other words, and when employing the common tactics of the raven guard, this has the potential to be a huge problem in foiling the plans of striking at the precise moment for a successful lightning attack and keeping in stealth. This is an attribute that poses a threat to his advancement in rank, despite the impressive kill count he has amassed to his name. 

Background: Born and hardly raised on the raven guard homeworld of Deliverance, he worked in the small planet's forge world factories like most everyone else he knew. He supposes he was blessed for having been born close enough to the looming black Ravenspire fortress monastery to ever be noticed by the Raven guard space marines. He built his muscles in the factories as a preteen, and brawled every day. He had a bad attitude since birth and didnt care who he got in fights with. Life was miserable, and he found joy in his anger. He stayed this way throughout his indoctrination to the chapter. He passed the examinations, the tests, the fights, the organ transplants....yet still he scowled. His superiors punished him and scolded him for his attitude, but he followed orders and his body handled the training and organ transplants. Even during ceremonies celebrating his successes and those of his same generation brothers, his eyes furrowed. It was almost as if he wasn't happy to become one of the few indoctrinated into the Raven guard space marine chapter after having been born into forge world labor. He was and is always quick to action, wanting to get things done as if they are errands so that one day he may rest in peace, but he knows this day will never come, that as an astartes his errands will never be complete, but he rushes to get them done in any case. 

He has no issues with loyalty to the emperor whatsoever, as any space marine. Even before being taken under the chapter's wing though, he always accepted the Imperium's religion. He was told it and he believed it. He never pondered such things as many humans did such as: "maybe the Emperor doesn't watch over us".

Though filled with his fair share of blood lust he is not so greedy or inattentive as to leave his comrades unguarded. He has often been known to say, "No one in this squad dies before I do" or "If anyone dies today, it better be me."

Many of his brothers have found his theories on life and his beliefs contradictory and confusing. In fact they are. There seems to be no reason or connections between his wanting to die and wanting to keep doing his duty, or rather he speaks as if he wishes to die, but he has yet to throw his life away and has had plenty of battles to do so. He seems angry about his life situation but says he aspires to become one of captain Shrike's personal unit, one of the members of Shrike's Wing. 

One thing about his personality that remains consistent is his impatience. He has a hatred for the xenos he faces that mirrors that of his commander, chaplain Ares, but not the same rigid self constitution and prowess in speech or prayer. 

He has been with the third company since his indoctrination to full battle brother, after moving on from being a scout in the tenth. He began as most do in a tactical squad formation but his superiors saw fit to place him in the ranks of an assault squad led by Sergeant Orate Pericles, a battle brother not much older than himself, most likely one generation of recruits before him in fact. Sven could likely be a Sergent soon himself if not for his bad habits and the constant low number of battle brothers meaning they need less squad leaders than most chapters.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sure, edit as and when you can. The special weapon marine for the assault squad is still open by the way!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

unxpected22, your character looks solid. You're in!

Also, seeing as this thread has been up nearly 2 weeks now, and we've had limited response, I was thinking about starting the RP on Sunday/Monday, so save you guys who are already part of the RP becoming bored. Would you guys be happy with that, and then other people can join as and when they feel like it?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm cool with that though its really up to you.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think starting it at the beginning of next week would be ample time sure. each squad has three players right now so if no one else joins at least it'll be even.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, so hopefully at some point tomorrow I will post up the action thread. Others players can join as and when they want, but so far the players we have are:

Assault squad:
- Sergeant Orate Pericles (Lord Ramo)
- Grash Victor (The Thunder of KayVaan) 
- Sven Roderick (unxpected22)

Tactical squad:
- Sergeant Sale Krine (deathbringer)
- Garran Socoles (FORTHELION)
- Samiel Absalom (xianren)


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

To be honest 3 players per squad seems like plenty to me. I would rather the game be too small than too big and unwieldy.

I don't know how online gaming like this compares to paper and pencil rping. But even 6 players in a DandD game would be crazy! I can't even imagine having more than that!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright guys, the action thread is up, as is the first update. Hope it's not to vague for you guys to start with, I will do more character specific updates later, this is just to start us off. 

Feel free to PM me with any questions, or if you are stuck for ideas, and I'll do my best to help!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

edited my character sheet...too many typos in there yuck. I keep having to do the RP stuff late at night when I'm tired haha.

I thought emporer'shand was in the rp, guess he never edited his post seeing his age is still 42.


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Tactical squad

*Name:* Gabriel Knarick

*Age:* 99 (Turning 100 soon)

*Appearance:* Gabe has what most like to describe as the "stuck frown". He's rarely smiling and his usual bored expression often keeps away most disscusion unless your a brother space marine who wouldn't be intimadated by his looks or physique. His broad shoulders and thick neck have a very pale look upon them. His few scars are to the face which show what look like to be cut marks running down wards over his mouth. His short hair when actually shown to others is a dark brown where his eye's are a light blue/green tint.

*Personality:* Gabe is the kind of Space Marine that has a mood change in the heat of battle. He doesn't enter a rage(unless something bad happened like a fallen comrade) but instead enters a happy state. The state is when he laughs or howls insults towards the enemy while he nudges his brothers to join in on the laughter. As soon as the last shell casing hits the ground though his frown usually returns and he enters a dormant state of being the "Grey Man". His attitude towards his brothers is simply put, a trust earning excercise. His own tactical squad mates are the most important to him as he would risk his life for them. They were the only family he had now a days since he probably outlived both parents. It was like a night out on the town in a way every time they did their job together, you only bring your closet friends to back you up. In this case, his squad mates were his drinking buddies that would be more then happy to help in a bar fight. He doesn't speak out often(unless in a fight) but when he does he tries to make sure the conversation is worth his breath. If the conversation is between his squadmates he is usually more open.

*Background:* Gabe was brought up by the most Imperium loving people there have ever been. He was taught things Guardsmen would have been taught during their basic training while still around the age of 7. This pre-training was what brought on the dormant state of mind as he wished for combat but never actually recieved it. It was already predetermined that the boy was going to be a guardsmen no matter what so he would just wait for the battlefield. What he didn't know was that he would be battling in a different outfit. The young lad was renknowned for getting into fights where his lighter side would show a chuckle and a warm smile. Upon questioning and punishment he was asked why he had done such a thing. His answer: "To prepare myself for the foes of man sir"

During his teenage years was when he finally knew the days of being a guardsmen was upon him. For once, he was smiling with his adrenaline running as he went through testing, both physical and mentaly. What surprised him was how he was seperated with two others from a group of over a hundred. Had he failed? Was he not healthy enough, mind or body? The truth was far from it however as he was escorted into another room of the school to see a Space Marine waiting for him with an offer he couldn't refuse. When the galaxy was wrought with the taint of xeno and heretic filth how could he resist?

The training was tough and rigourus that left him gasping for breath. He could feel himself getting stronger however as his muscles grew larger and his mind was becoming sharper towards detail at both long and short range. He was going to need it during his scouting days that he met against the technology advanced Tau. The missions against the Tau foe were difficult for the new scout because of his better skill with a ballistic weapon. He has been taught however that the Tau were just as good if not better then shooting as he was although the Tau are frail. This was when he busted his comabt cherry and also his first brush with death that he could reach out and slap it on the ass. His scouting party moved up to some high ground to be the eyes of the company for a planned attack starting the next day. For hours the team stayed up there constantly surveying the land and the small Tau outpost along with it.

The same morning of the attack was when the scout party was almost found by Tau pathfinders who were scouting the very same hill. The pathfinders found themselves ambushed by a hasty plan from the seargent as every scout was locked in close quarter combat. Gabe held one frail Tau from behind before ramming his blade deep into the torso, making sure to wiggle it for good measure. What Gabe didn't expect was what accompanied the path finders. A hound leaped on top of the new scout with ease and eagerly attacked. The seargent intervened a just in time to save the young man's life but not quick enough to save him from life long scars. The claws reeked havoc on Gabe's face but the Emperor guided this intiate as the claw never touched an eye. He was saved his vision at the cost of his already charming looks or so his scout squad joke about.

After kicking the Tau off the planet and Gabe, learning more then enough about war, had not only survived the campaign where others have fallen but had fallen in love. Her name? The heavy bolter. He still recalls the time during the final days of the campaign when he mowed down a squad of fleeing kroot with a Heavy bolter that some Imperial Guardsmen left abandon after they retreated. He still carries a round from the same belt around his waist as a token of his passage into being a "Angel of Death".

Lately he has been assigned to tactical squads that allow him to see his beloved combat. He looks forawrd to the next time he will get to sit on a pile of corpses he personally killed just so he could smile again and joke around.

*Equipment:* Mark VI Corvus Armour, Frag grenades, Ammo.

*Weapons:* Bolter W/ Bayonet and Scope, Combat Knife


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sadly Sibern, the special weapon for the tactical squad has already been taken by FORTHELION. However, the special weapon is still open in the assault squad if having a special weapon is that important too you. I'd also like a bit more personality on how you interact with other marines and your particularly your squad.

Amend that and you will likely be in


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

That should fix what you were looking for Deus. It's a shame to not to see a heavy bolter on the field but sacrafices must be made. I've already read the action thread so I'm ready to go at any time.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, all looks good. Feel free to join whenever you want.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, good first post(s) everyone. Very pleased. However, for the next few day, I need to do some hard-core revision for my Physics AS module on next Wednesday, so you might not get an update until then. If I find a free moment, I will update here, but I'd really need to pass these.

Sorry for the delayed update, but after this minor hick-up, I don't have any exams until the summer, so should be able to give you guys my full attention!


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck on your physics!


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

good luck on the update
oh i mean physics:laugh:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll try to get a post up tomorrow.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

As the current update has been up for nearly 2 weeks now, I'm going to give the remaining three people until Wednesday to post, and after that I will move on. I obviously, understand that life sometimes makes it difficult and such, so I'm not having a go at you, just because I want to keep us moving and getting to the part we all want to be at; killing orks


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I think i was the last one that needed to post.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

No TToK, xianren still has to post. But, like I said, they have until tomorrow, and after that, I'm moving on. I'd rather not let this RP die before we've even gotten to the good bit


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, the update is up. This will be the last 'pacifist' update for the moment so to speak, so the quicker you guys post, the quicker we can get to kill stuff :biggrin:

*Edit:* Right, I was quite happy re-reading the update. It was a bit jerky and so I've edited it into what I believe is a better one. As most people haven't posted, just respond to the update as if it was the first one.
@Sibern: Your post it fine, even with the new update. Only you will need to add the last All: bit to your post.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just so I know, have you guys lost interest?

If so, I may as well declare the thread dead. It would be a shame, but we may as well call it what it is if it's dead.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

No dude, just posted, pretty certain that my troopers were waiting for me to post.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope i posted, would finish up, but waiting for heartslayer/ the next update


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

waiting for thunder of kayvaan


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

im still interested.

It is sometimes difficult to get things going when there is so many of us. It wouldn't surprise me if we lose one or two.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry its taking me so long to post, just real busy at work. I just posted on sote so wil post here tomorrow night.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, this update has dragged on for long enough. On Tuesday, regardless of who has posted and who hasn't, I will be posting a new update in an effort to revive some momentum in this RP. 

Those who haven't posted should post for both updates when they eventually do. This is just so you guys who haven't know that you have until then.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, I think this has gone on long enough. I am officially declaring this RP dead. Not sure if it was my GMing or just the wrong timing. I may well open up a different RP in future, but sadly this one is, as of now, dead.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

it was the unfortunate fact that so few people joined, and then half of them posted once haha. I think this tends to happen with people's first couple RPs more often just because the players arent familiar with the person who is the GM. for example, reever and some other of us more well known RPers usually dont have any trouble getting people to sign up just cuz of reputation. Just my guess, I dunno. I wouldnt have joined if I thought the RP looked bad.


----------

